# Crying in Alabama



## mrs. lam (Apr 20, 2010)

Sad day here. Went to Ohatchee yesterday and have been at a lose since. Donna at 5W lost her barn. 3 horses killed inside and 2 more put down due to injury's. Donna has an awesome underwater treadmill program for horses and has some big name TB and AQHA go through. I don't know yet which horses we lost but I know several that where at the barn.
Big is a friend from the horse club who lived onsite at 5W and lost his home. I don't know yet if his stud colt is okay.
A member of our church lived in Webster's Chapel and lost everything. Webster's Chapel is gone. Nothing but a landfill now. And that is what it looks like.
My son helped and watched 3 bodies pulled out of the water yesterday. 2 children and an adult man. It hit him HARD. He went home shaking.
Yung is there now helping with clean up and I'll go at lunch.
We need prayers. Not only for those who have lost or died but everyone that is helping. The things you see haunt you.
See you Monday.
Gina


----------



## Randi (Apr 22, 2011)

My prayers are with all of you.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

We will be praying - thanks for bringing your heartache to us so we can be a prayer support :hug:


----------



## jodief100 (Jan 15, 2011)

:grouphug: 

From too much love of living,
From hope and fear set free,
We thank with brief thanksgiving
Whatever gods may be
That no life lives for ever;
That dead men rise up never;
That even the weariest river
Winds somewhere safe to sea


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Prayers sent your way...... :hug: ray:


----------



## Bellafire Farm (Jan 5, 2010)

My heart aches for all the recent losses... just terrible needless loss. Breaks my heart...  

My prayers are with you and all of the others helping there, recovering there, getting through there....praying for you all. :grouphug:


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

My sincere sympathies for all those who have lost friends and family with these terrible storms :hug: 

Prayers to help get through this awful time are sent ray:


----------



## GotmygoatMTJ (Apr 25, 2009)

My prayers are with everyone...


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Oh Gina, I am so very very sorry. My heart has been breaking for you all.  I honestly don't know if I could handle seeing the destruction, lives lost....I think I would have lost it completely  I saw pictures of I believe Tuscaloosa on Facebook from an arial view...and I felt so sick...

I wish I lived closer though, because deep inside I wish I could help, even if it's a hug...


----------



## Mon Reve Farm (Jun 25, 2010)

Sending hugs and prayers for the loss and for all of you having to pick up the pieces :grouphug:


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

How very sad. Hang in there...prayers on the way.


----------



## mrs. lam (Apr 20, 2010)

Thank you for all the prayers. I have more video's up on FB.
We spent Friday in Webster's Chapel or what's left of it. Took all day to clear Mitch's yard. BIG cedar trees up against his house. Worked my a$$ off so he gave me his.....Someone dumped a donkey in his pasture before the tornado went through so he gave him to me.  Now I have a traumatized donkey that has not been trained. Mitch says he'll halter and load train him before we pick him up. 

Saturday we worked at our land in Ohatchee trying to clean up trees and debris. We took Ben with us and he had a great time "helping" clean up leaves and such. I may have come up with a new rescue team idea. Use goats in tornado areas with limbs and trees down. Ben was more than willing to help plus he made people smile.
The power crew from Florida came up to meet him and we even had an officer Lt. Terry stop and visit. Said it made his day to pet Ben and unwind a bit. Maybe we will start taking him with us on more trips. He may earn his keep after all. :laugh: 

Gina


----------



## Bellafire Farm (Jan 5, 2010)

Ahhhh, love that Ben could be a benefit in such a time of need. Putting a smile on... that's great!


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

My thoughts and prayers are with you.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

I hope you guys are all holding it together okay...I can't imagine all the stress of this devastation. I love that Ben lightened the mood, and made people smile. Animals know how to heal us, that's for sure.

Everyone down your way is in my thoughts and prayers, and I hope that people can start rebuilding their lives soon.


----------



## mrs. lam (Apr 20, 2010)

Just heard from another friend that got minor damage and his family and horses made it through okay. :leap: He has some nice app's. So glad they are alright.

Big Valley Arena Cowboy Church is providing supper Tuesday the 3rd at 6pm for everyone who needs it including animals.  I have crock pot full of baked beans ready to go!

Gina


----------



## mrs. lam (Apr 20, 2010)

BTW, has anyone heard from our members in Ashville? I haven't seen them on here in awhile...Parts of Ashville got hit pretty hard.
Gina


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

I've heard from one one friend - not sure who else is from the area


----------

